# DIY Acoustic panels



## hifinut (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello,
Any one know where to find info on what resin to use on Owens Corning 703 panels. I'd like to harden the edges and apply the fabric directly to the panel ( much like Auralex does with their "Sonosuede" panels.
Can't find the answer on the web anywhere, any help would be appreciated.
Donnie


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure-maybe someone else will know for sure, but as far as stiffening fiberglass cloth we used for marine applications, we used resin that was available from marine/boating dealers. I've seen similar resin at auto stores for use with cloth to do bodywork, but at greater cost per quart/gallon.


----------



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

Try autobody fiberglass resin.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can use strapping to make a frame and then staple the fabric to the back of the strapping. Just another option.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

ironglen said:


> Not sure-maybe someone else will know for sure, but as far as stiffening fiberglass cloth we used for marine applications, we used resin that was available from marine/boating dealers. I've seen similar resin at auto stores for use with cloth to do bodywork, but at greater cost per quart/gallon.


Both West System and System Three make epoxy resins for marine. I've been using West System on my diy sub and its great to work with.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd think framing the boards wouldn't be too difficult. You can even get Home Depot to make the cuts.

This just sounds pretty complex.


----------



## hifinut (Oct 1, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> I'd think framing the boards wouldn't be too difficult. You can even get Home Depot to make the cuts.
> 
> This just sounds pretty complex.


Yes I've already built some attractive framed panels and they turned out nice. I'm looking to build more attractive panels in more architectural shapes and being able to cut the 2'x4' panel to the shape I want and then harden the edges would be aesthetically liberating.
Thank's for the reply,
DOnnie


----------



## hifinut (Oct 1, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> You can use strapping to make a frame and then staple the fabric to the back of the strapping. Just another option.


And not a bad option at that. 
Thank's


----------



## hifinut (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank's for all the advice fellas, looks like I'll be visiting a marine supplier soon!
Donnie:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Another option to get nice sharp edges is to use plastic drywall corner bead along the edges, then strtech the cloth over that. This is essentially the method that GIK uses for their panels, and they look great while maintaining absorption even along the edges. A friend of mine did this for some DIY panels with rockwool, and they look very nice. I have GIK panels, and his look nearly identical to mine other than color. 

The trick to is to miter cut the corners of the bead at 45 degrees, much like you would when framing a window.


Tim


----------



## red12ax7 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can tell you how I made mine. Cheap 2x2`s (actually 1-3/4 by 1-3/4) from home depot. Don`t "frame" the panel, measure so they sit flush so you`ll have an air gap. Build the frames, spray some 3M cement on them, lay on your material of choice, then cover in fabric( I chose black burlap, it isn`t the prettiest, but sure is cheap and porous). Stretch fabric(make sure the corners are neat and tight!addle and staple. I bought a bunch of fancy hardware from Home Depot to hang them, only to find out an angled finishing nail in drywall works just fine(or 2 nails if you hang some sideways).


----------

